# 160.3db at 30hz behind C pillar -- Sundown SA-10s



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

160.3 at 30hz sealed on the dash. PROOF breaking a 160 behind c pillar at low freq's can be done. just not easy haha

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqnab7ihbj8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRPk9k1xOeY

Good job Hank !

48 of our SA-10s
6 of our 4500Ds on 16v (XS POWER)


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Good God! That's scary loud Jacob!!


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

Last time I heard it the truck was in the 156s and it was silly... can only imagine now !


----------



## topdawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Snapping Steel!!!!


----------



## dales (Dec 16, 2010)

awesome


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Pretty sick...

I'd be WAY more into SPL if it wasn't for the terrible music used most time.. lol..


----------



## Hertz5400LincolnLS (Mar 29, 2010)

This is my favorite video of that truck. The owner had made the trip out to a show hosted by a radio station in Chicago, WGCI. Someone over on CACO caught this on video.

YouTube - Hanks ground shaker...literally!


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

YouTube - 48 10s... Sundown Audio


----------



## Hertz5400LincolnLS (Mar 29, 2010)

Oliver said:


> YouTube - 48 10s... Sundown Audio


That is another one of my favorites! That girl takes mid 150's like a champ while everyone else is bailing out!


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Hertz5400LincolnLS said:


> This is my favorite video of that truck. The owner had made the trip out to a show hosted by a radio station in Chicago, WGCI. Someone over on CACO caught this on video.
> 
> YouTube - Hanks ground shaker...literally!


"ground shaker" :laugh:


----------



## topdawg (Jan 13, 2011)

I showed the first couple videos to my oldest daught (12) and told her that this guy has 48 10" subwoofers in his truck.... She rolled her eyes at me and asked me "why would somebody do that?"... I told her, "because he can!!!"


----------



## Hertz5400LincolnLS (Mar 29, 2010)

t3sn4f2 said:


> "ground shaker" :laugh:


Hank's working on a van that will have something like 24-30 18" custom Sundown subwoofers. I am looking forward to seeing manhole covers jump at the next WGCI show!


----------



## topdawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Hertz5400LincolnLS said:


> Hank's working on a van that will have something like 24-30 18" custom Sundown subwoofers. I am looking forward to seeing manhole covers jump at the next WGCI show!


That would be a crazy setup to see!!


----------



## Hertz5400LincolnLS (Mar 29, 2010)

I don't know if Hank is on this site, but he has started working on this build...I know he recently picked up a bunch of steel to build the frame for the enclosure.


----------



## RyanM923 (May 12, 2007)

Wow Jacob, that is a crazy score at 30hz.


----------



## sangellga (Dec 25, 2010)

WOW!


----------



## computerjlt (Nov 29, 2010)

and you have some love for the turbo single slam hondas  very nice


----------

